# Stuburt & Footjoy Shoes, & Direct Golf too



## dangermouse (Apr 25, 2009)

Are you sitting comfortably, then I'll begin....

I bought a pair of black/black Stuburt Helium Pro II shoes in November, and have played maybe 15 rounds since. They had split the lining round the heel and worn through generally on the insole - have seen a similar review elsewhere - other than that the shoe was fine (ie waterproof) but I didn't feel they warranted the money. I emailed Stuburt with my feedback Wednesday, and despite a 24hr response promise have had nothing, even a have p!ss off would have been appreciated!

Nobody wanted these shoes to be great more than me, but enough is indeed that - after paying Â£60-70 you expect more than 15 rounds. 

Experiencing blisters in the last couple of rounds, I saw sense and listened to HJS and Tony N, and decide to buy a pair of Footjoys. 

Went into my local Direct Golf - Bury - (its exactly halfway between me and course), and asked to try several FJ models. Mentioned my previous issues with Stuburt to the DG man, and he tried me a few different sizes on the FJ shoes (AQL ond DJ, so wasn't obviously after a profit). I must have tried 3 shoes before mentioning mine, and as soon as I did, he offered me a full refund (against the new shoes I would have already bought anyway).

I am reluctant to admit I didn't get his name, but the lad involved has been 100% responsible for the fact that I will always go to that shop to try new gear from now on. 

I thought I was being a nuisance customer asking for something 5 months after a transaction, and ended up feeling the only man in the store. In the past, I have felt the PGA pro has rushed me into purchasing decisions, but today I really felt that the DG staff understood what I was after, and did me a great deal. In short, DG were great. I went up to my club and nobody could believe how good the service was. Sometimes we can be blinded by qualifications etc, but Vijay Singh couldn't have been a nicer rep than the lad I dealt with. 

Dryjoys - were great, (and looked great), no blisters - couldn't be more "straight from box" (what else did you expect to read?!) - narrower than Stuburt, but fine for me (and I'm a wide fit man). No blisters at all from a pair of shoes that were literally in the plastic wrappers 3 minutes before my tee time. If I could have had a driver as reliable, maybe I wouldn't have gone up 0.1?!

Quick message - buy Dryjoys, buy from DG Bury, and most importantly, don't assume that an assistant who isn't PGA qulaified doesn't care! Stuburt Helium Pro IIs - the Aston Villa of golf shoes. look good, but think twice, will be waterproof and do a short term job, but won't last.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 25, 2009)

Got my FJ from the same place the best golf shoes I have ever worn, always had blisters with previous golf shoes and the staff there are great and will always do you a good deal.


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad your tale had a happy ending. It's been said so many times on here, by so many. Footjoy - Footjoy - Footjoy.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 25, 2009)

Good news about the F-Js. I bought some cheap n cheerful Greenjoys and even these have lasted and feel as good as new.

I had a bad moment with a DG store (I won't go into it) but I expect to get normal exemplary service next time around.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2009)

Good news all round and welcome to the FJ community. My only top tip is steer clear of the myjoy site or give the credit card to HID. I'm addicted to creating my own designs!


----------



## slugger (Apr 27, 2009)

i've had the same problems with my helium pro 2s. will be buying FJ next time i am buying.


----------



## Parmo (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the Helium 2008's and put Stinger spikes on and they are good, bit wide and not as comfy as my dryjoy pods but decent enough, infact since hard mats have gone I have been wearing them since, now Stuburt clothing is another issue :shakeyfist:

good review btw


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (May 9, 2009)

haha this is a none golf related post but couldn't stop laughing at your Aston Villa metaphor, GENIUS


----------



## thecraw (May 12, 2009)

I had a pair of Helium's a couple of seasons back and I couldnt have been happier with them, comfortable and waterproof, looked smart and did the job.

However I've jumped the dyke into the Adidas camp so stick you Fj love-in post where the sun dont shine!

"MON THE ADIDAS"


----------



## Parmo (May 12, 2009)

I feel some FJ's look shabby after a very short time even if looked after for example the DryJoy Pods thingys, feel great but looking totally battered now.

Ecco next for me I thinks.


----------



## slugger (May 12, 2009)

After all my other problems - the sole on my right Helium ii split in half and fell off last night... a trip back to the shop beckons me finks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2009)

My FJ Pods (white and white/red/black) are still going great. I clean them with the jet air brush after the round to remove the dirt and crap off the bottom and leave them out for 24 hours to dry and air. Once dry I use a baby wipe to clean them and they come up a treat. Every so often I'll rub a clear dubbin in to keep them soft and waterproof


----------

